# Returning an Xchange Lease Car - Uber Says Grab Your Ankles One Last Time



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm returning my Xchange Prius C. Mostly because I have grown to despise the odious little thing. Anyway, yesterday I contacted Xchange by email to tell them that they are having their vehicle back and that I was giving them two weeks' notice. Two weeks from yesterday is July 11, and I told them that's when they will get the car.

I got an email back from them saying ok, return it on July 11. But.... they are now trying to tell me that not only will they deduct an additional week's payment the day I return the car, but that they will also deduct _another _week's payment one week _after _I return the car, lol. What a bunch of jokers!

Has anyone else who has returned an Xchange car had Uber tried to shaft them with this?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You forgot to add "......and you *STILL* can not even bring your own lube..................."


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

At least you have the good sense to return the car and get out of a wildly overpriced arrangement. Live and learn.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

BOHICA


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

gofry said:


> At least you have the good sense to return the car and get out of a wildly overpriced arrangement. Live and learn.


If you're a full time driver doing lots of miles, the expense is not too bad. I put 50,000 miles on their vehicle in 10 months. I paid $6,287 in lease payments. Purchase price of the Prius C was $19,500, and if I had bought it then its resale value for a private seller at one year old and with 50k miles would not be much more than $13,000. So lease payments vs. depreciation hit - it works out the same.

Different story though for part time, low mileage drivers, for whom Xchange is a bad idea, unless used as a very short term solution.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

What I don't understand is how anyone with any experience with Uber what so ever is surprised when a product they think up ends up screwing the driver in some way. I mean seriously, man. If I walk up to a growling dog that's bitten me once already last week why would I be shocked if the very next week it - surprise, surprise - bites me again?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

D Town said:


> What I don't understand is how anyone with any experience with Uber what so ever is surprised when a product they think up ends up screwing the driver in some way. I mean seriously, man. If I walk up to a growling dog that's bitten me once already last week why would I be shocked if the very next week it - surprise, surprise - bites me again?


You're reading things into my post that aren't there. Nothing in my post indicates that I am surprised that Uber is trying to screw me over. It is, as you say, a given that if you deal with Uber as a driver then they will try to F you over sooner or later.

For example, I had Uber try to do a switcheroo at the beginning of the contract by trying to change the weekly amount after I signed the contract, then I had them shouting down to phone at me saying that they were going to repossess the vehicle because the dealer hadn't sent them documentation. I politely told them to piss off on both occasions. None of Uber's failings were a surprise; the only surprise was that the didn't F up the administration of my contract any more than they did.

Anyway, the point of my post was to ask if anyone had been Ubered with the specific con of them wanting extra payment gifts from drivers after the contract is terminated.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

elelegido said:


> You're reading things into my post that aren't there. Nothing in my post indicates that I am surprised that Uber is trying to screw me over. It is, as you say, a given that if you deal with Uber as a driver then they will try to F you over sooner or later.
> 
> For example, I had Uber try to do a switcheroo at the beginning of the contract by trying to change the weekly amount after I signed the contract, then I had them shouting down to phone at me saying that they were going to repossess the vehicle because the dealer hadn't sent them documentation. I politely told them to piss off on both occasions. None of Uber's failings were a surprise; the only surprise was that the didn't F up the administration of my contract any more than they did.
> 
> Anyway, the point of my post was to ask if anyone had been Ubered with the specific con of them wanting extra payment gifts from drivers after the contract is terminated.


That's even more curious then. If you KNEW all this going in why invite the headache?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

D Town said:


> That's even more curious then. If you KNEW all this going in why invite the headache?


Good question, and one that could be applied to all here, not just those in the Xchange program.... "if we know that we are going to be screwed over by Uberlyft, why drive for them?"

The answer to this, my friend, is very simple - few arrangements in life are perfect. Uberlyft isn't, Xchange isn't - in fact no job is. Everyone's had a job where the boss is difficult, or colleagues are difficult, or the commute's a pain, or whatever. What we do in these circumstances is assess the arrangement as a whole. If the pros outweigh the cons, then we tend to stay. If the cons outweigh the pros then we tend not to. But even if we decide to stay, that does not mean that we will not stand around the water cooler and moan about the boss, or ask if others get treated the same way, or collectively decide on the best way to deal with each negative as and when it arises, as they are sure to do.

So, to answer your specific question, the reason I signed up was because it was a very easy way to get a car very quickly, and allowed me to earn quite good money over the last 10 months. That outweighs the cons of Uber (a) being incompetent and (b) trying to stiff me.


----------



## dmitry_cmr (Nov 28, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I'm returning my Xchange Prius C. Mostly because I have grown to despise the odious little thing. Anyway, yesterday I contacted Xchange by email to tell them that they are having their vehicle back and that I was giving them two weeks' notice. Two weeks from yesterday is July 11, and I told them that's when they will get the car.
> 
> I got an email back from them saying ok, return it on July 11. But.... they are now trying to tell me that not only will they deduct an additional week's payment the day I return the car, but that they will also deduct _another _week's payment one week _after _I return the car, lol. What a bunch of jokers!
> 
> Has anyone else who has returned an Xchange car had Uber tried to shaft them with this?


Hi, everyone. Can anyone tell who's been in that program xchange leasing and returned a vehicle without any troubles . I've seen some people saying that it's not easy to return a car and they can make you pay all remaining payments. Can anyone clarify this question please? All info will be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Tommy San (Jun 9, 2016)

dmitry_cmr said:


> Hi, everyone. Can anyone tell who's been in that program xchange leasing and returned a vehicle without any troubles . I've seen some people saying that it's not easy to return a car and they can make you pay all remaining payments. Can anyone clarify this question please? All info will be helpful. Thank you.


I returned my Honda that I leased through them. I gave two weeks notice and was never made to pay any more beyond that. I lost my deposit, but no big deal. The key is to get the dealership to confirm you returned the car in acceptable condition. According to the contract, you are entitled to certain things. Take a look at it and don't let them bully you. The worst that could happen is they send a collection agency after you. Then you send a written letter to dispute the charges. Then they would have to sue you to get any money. You could then just show how they violated the contract or how you did not.


----------



## dmitry_cmr (Nov 28, 2016)

Tommy San said:


> I returned my Honda that I leased through them. I gave two weeks notice and was never made to pay any more beyond that. I lost my deposit, but no big deal. The key is to get the dealership to confirm you returned the car in acceptable condition. According to the contract, you are entitled to certain things. Take a look at it and don't let them bully you. The worst that could happen is they send a collection agency after you. Then you send a written letter to dispute the charges. Then they would have to sue you to get any money. You could then just show how they violated the contract or how you did not.


I'm confused because I found this in my contract.(pic below)

However section 9 EARLY TERMINATION LIABILITY says: ...Lessee agrees to pay the following charges upon early termination: (1) Any amounts past due, including any periodic payments past due, under the Lease at the time of termination. (2) any amount for excess wear (3) the deposition fee of $250.

Could anybody clarify that please? I'm really confused since one part of the contract says I may have lose several thousand dollars, another says I'll need to pay just past due payments and deposit... Thank you.


----------



## Apex525 (Mar 14, 2017)

elelegido said:


> I'm returning my Xchange Prius C. Mostly because I have grown to despise the odious little thing. Anyway, yesterday I contacted Xchange by email to tell them that they are having their vehicle back and that I was giving them two weeks' notice. Two weeks from yesterday is July 11, and I told them that's when they will get the car.
> 
> I got an email back from them saying ok, return it on July 11. But.... they are now trying to tell me that not only will they deduct an additional week's payment the day I return the car, but that they will also deduct _another _week's payment one week _after _I return the car, lol. What a bunch of jokers!
> 
> Has anyone else who has returned an Xchange car had Uber tried to shaft them with this?


I have a Lease I want to return as well. What does Uber mean when they say that you can return the car without penalty? Does it mean we're released from the weekly payment?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Apex525 said:


> I have a Lease I want to return as well. What does Uber mean when they say that you can return the car without penalty? Does it mean we're released from the weekly payment?


Seriously?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Apex525 said:


> Does it mean we're released from the weekly payment?


Yes, once you return the vehicle you won't have to make any more weekly payments. Instead you will have to pay the penalty which is 4 times your weekly payment.


----------

